# two way radios



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

So As long as I can remember there has been a law against using electronic devices such as two way radios to aid in the taking of deer. . i.e on a deer drive letting people know deer are coming their way. . 

question is is it still illegal? I tried to search through the DNR website, but it is so user un-friendly i couldnt find it. . 

if someone can find it let me know, or Jwicklund if you know if there has been a change, also let me know. . 
thanks
-Mike


----------



## commonsense (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not sure where you got the idea that the radios were illegal. They are legal to use as well as electronic calls. Here are the wildilfe laws if you want to try and find something:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141-120756--,00.html

I searched and found some threads on it being legal. Here is one:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=188795&highlight=radios+deer&page=2


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

not taking about electronic calls, just radios or phones. . . .i know a lot of states its not legal and i thought i remembered it being that way in michigan a few years ago. . must not have been here i was thinking about. .


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> not taking about electronic calls, just radios or phones. . . .i know a lot of states its not legal and i thought i remembered it being that way in michigan a few years ago. . must not have been here i was thinking about. .


 
You might be confusing that with the clarification in the supervision law a few years back that says you must have unaided verbal and visual contact - (e.g. - without the aid of radios/phones, no binocs.)


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

dead short said:


> You might be confusing that with the clarification in the supervision law a few years back that says you must have unaided verbal and visual contact - (e.g. - without the aid of radios/phones, no binocs.)


thanks but no again. . i must have just been thinking of a different state.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> thanks but no again. . i must have just been thinking of a different state.


 If I remember right (an thats a big IF) There was a big name TV personality that got a fine in Mich for doing just what you are talking about . I too have always heard they were illegal to use on a deer drive etc . I'd like to hear what the CO's have to say.

Jward


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

They are legal for use in Michigan... 


Other states you would have to check with the DNR for that location.


----------

